
A whirlwind tour of Go’s runtime environment variables - spacey
http://dave.cheney.net/2015/11/29/a-whirlwind-tour-of-gos-runtime-environment-variables
======
thrownaway2424
They should let this author commit changes to the runtime package docs,
because this explanation of GOMAXPROCS is much more clear than the official
docs.

This article: "the number of CPUs (whatever your operating system considers to
be a CPU) visible to the program at startup."

Official docs: "The number of logical CPUs on the local machine can be queried
with NumCPU." and "NumCPU returns the number of logical CPUs usable by the
current process."

The problem with the official docs is they don't mention that the value of
NumCPU is locked in at startup and never changes.

~~~
kibwen
The fact that it's locked in at startup might be an implementation detail that
they don't want people generally relying on, but I personally don't know if
that's the case.

~~~
thrownaway2424
That may be, but the docs for NumCPU are still just wrong. NumCPU does not
return the number of logical processors in the machine. It returns the
population count of the cpu mask, at the moment the runtime was initialized.

------
ZoF
Site's down for me.

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:OXupz2Z...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:OXupz2ZeSOAJ:dave.cheney.net/2015/11/29/a-whirlwind-
tour-of-gos-runtime-environment-variables&hl=en&gl=us&strip=1&vwsrc=0)

~~~
4ad
Maybe he should use Go instead of PHP.

~~~
donatj
As a strong proponent of both, I'd say PHP is the better fit for a small blog.

------
Artemis2
There's also GO15VENDOREXPERIMENT in Go 1.5. It enables dependency vendoring
with a vendor/ directory for each package.

More details here:
[https://golang.org/s/go15vendor](https://golang.org/s/go15vendor).

~~~
sa5
I'm using this now. Looks like they will be releasing an official vendoring
mechanism for 1.6.
[https://blog.golang.org/6years](https://blog.golang.org/6years)

